

Tell HN: Today is the launch date for Tony Hsieh's "Delivering Happiness" - mawhidby
http://www.deliveringhappinessbook.com/launch-day-is-here/

======
bdickason
I ordered this. Plan to skim it then hand to my fiance to improve the customer
service in our salon. Will report here if it's any good.

